# In Memory



## Leader of the Pack (Jun 4, 2008)

_


Code:


âHey, ho, hum!â exclaimed Uncle Wiggily Longears, the rabbit gentleman, as he stretched up his twinkling, pink nose, and reached his paws around his back to scratch an itchy place. âHo, hum! I wonder what will happen to me to-day.â

âAre you going out again?â asked Nurse Jane Fuzzy Wuzzy, the muskrat lady housekeeper. âIt seems to me that you go out a great deal, Mr. Longears.â

âWell, yes; perhaps I do,â admitted the bunny uncle. âBut more things happen to me when I go out than when I stay in the house.â

âAnd do you like to have things happen to you?â asked Miss Fuzzy Wuzzy.

âWhen they are adventures I do,â answered the rabbit gentleman. âSo here I go off for an adventure......â

Excerpt from "Uncle Wiggly and the Garden Maid", 1922

_
_Little Miss Sidney Bunny left this world after a sudden illness, for a new adventure of her own on Monday, June 2, 2008 at approximately 6 p.m. She is survived by countless barks and purries (especially P.J and Bella), a mommie and daddy that will miss her terribly.



_

My favorite bed-time story book as a child was the wonderful "Tales of Uncle Wiggly", the wise old bunny rabbit gentleman who roamed the forest around his tree stump "bungalow" in search of adventure. There was always a lesson to be taught and learned by every one and everything he encountered.

Sidney's adventures began in a simple metal cow trough at a retail store and exploded when she was thrust into a loving home alive with creatures totally unlike herself.
Secure in her "bungalow" and sensing that I was her "Nurse Jane Fuzzy Wuzzy", she embraced her new world and set out not content to just "blend in", but to be an outstanding part of everything that life had to offer.
She reminded me of how petty humans can be when a creature as small, and defenseless as she, can put her fears and differences behind her and just love living.

It's hardest to remember when youâre holding them in your arms in that final moment, no matter what the cause or regardless of their age; the fact remains that they aren't ours to keep forever. As humans, we are their guardians, their champions, in charge of keeping them safe, healthy and loved for as long as God will allow.

How ironic and wonderful, that Sidney was chosen to come into our lives, maybe not the wise old bun that Uncle Wiggly was; but wise for her years, able to leave yet another lasting and dearly loved impression in my mind forever, like a final chapter from Uncle Wiggly's book........

_Rest in Peace sweet Sidney! I wish I could have done more!



_


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 4, 2008)

What an absolutely beautiful tribute to Ms. Sydney. I am so very sorry to hear that she has passed.There is no final farewell for her...you will meet again!ink iris:

Binkie free, Sydney bun bun.:rainbow:What an extraordinarily pretty girl


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your baby girl. Rest easy knowing that you gave her the best things in life that a bunny can have. Binky free, sweet Sidney!:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 4, 2008)

Your collage tribute is beautiful. Binky free sweet Sidney. :rainbow::bunnyangel2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 4, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost your bun. I also agree with the others you did a great tribute to her. She went to the rainbow bridge knowing she was very well loved.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your bun. You expressed your love so beautifully. Thank you for sharing that with us. She was a lucky girl indeed to have had a momma who loved her so much.


----------



## Leader of the Pack (Jun 4, 2008)

You've all been so good to us....through all your efforts to help me and in your kind words. I still see her hopping down the hall out of the corner of my eye and our poor cat Bella just lays in front of Sidney's little tent looking totally lost. Bella has never been one to make friends with the other cats in our family, Sidney had almost instantly become a friend to her. She was such a sweetie, and I know she would have only gotten sweeter. 

Thank you all again...Terri


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 5, 2008)

What a great tribute to Ms. Sydney. ink iris:She was a very beautiful girl. 

Binky free. :rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry 

ray::rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 5, 2008)

Very touching tribute to your beautiful girl.

I hope you, and Bella, are doing OK

jan


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 11, 2008)

Just wanted to check in and see how you and Bella and the rest of Sidney's pals are doing? Thinking of you.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 11, 2008)

Lovely tribute! Rest in Peace Sidney.

Binky free with the other animals at the bridge! :rainbow:


----------



## Jenk (Jun 12, 2008)

*Leader of the Pack wrote:*



> It's hardest to remember when youâre holding them in your arms in that final moment, no matter what the cause or regardless of their age; the fact remains that they aren't ours to keep forever. As humans, we are their guardians, their champions, in charge of keeping them safe, healthy and loved for as long as God will allow.



Your tribute to Sidney is absolutely wonderful. :hearts:And although it's brought me to tears, I hope that it brings you peace in time. :hug1

Sidney is a forever-beautiful bun. And I agree with bunbunbinkie: You will one day be with your precious girl :bunnyheartagain. 

Jenk


----------



## Leader of the Pack (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you to all those that posted since my last visit. I hate we didn't get to know each other better. But I have enjoyed my time spent with you and all your babies are just so precious. I would love to visit from time to time but allI have now to discuss is our cats and dogs. I will check in and see how all are doing from time to time though. 

Hugs Terri


----------



## Pugwinkle (Jun 13, 2008)

*Leader of the Pack wrote: *


> Thank you to all those that posted since my last visit. I hate we didn't get to know each other better. But I have enjoyed my time spent with you and all your babies are just so precious. I would love to visit from time to time but allI have now to discuss is our cats and dogs. I will check in and see how all are doing from time to time though.
> 
> Hugs Terri



((((Terri))))))) I'm so sorry for your loss. Sidney sounds like a very special bunny. I'm sure everyone will want you to come by and visit often. Hopefully one day you will open your heart and your home to another bunny looking for someone to love him or her. 

Denise


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 13, 2008)

Definately keep visiting here - doesn't matter if you have a rabbit or not. Once a bunny lover - always a bunny lover! :hug:

Jan


----------



## Leader of the Pack (May 2, 2014)

:bunnyhug:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 3, 2014)

funny thing, I was telling someone else here on a bridge post about our Commander Bun-Bun--she's been at the bridge for almost 6 years now and not a day goes by that we don't talk about her too. :feelbetter:


----------

